# Misono Sheaths



## Leo Barr (May 12, 2014)

A chef friend gave me to Misonos to sharpen they were brand new but not very sharp he also requested that I change the grind from 70/30 to 50/50 the larger of the two had a burr on the pointed section & two flat spots about an inch long on the primary bevel about a third of the way up the blade away from handle I asked him if he had cut something hard he claimed no so all ~I can imagine is that Misono did a poor job sharpening them. I can not say they were like this out of the box although he claims they have been used once . He was not aware of the fact that they came with a 70/30 grind so initially I sharpened them with that grind he then asked if I could make him some sheathes and then went on to say he did not want the 70/30 grind so I resharpened them to 50/50 using 1K Shapton Glass & and honing on 4k Shapton Glass he was very happy with the result I did warn him to be careful with the sheaths since the knives are thin so could easily damage if slammed into the sheaths without care http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/leobarr/IMG_1791_zps1fc232ef.jpg


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 12, 2014)

Leo Barr said:


> A chef friend gave me to Misonos to sharpen they were brand new but not very sharp he also requested that I change the grind from 70/30 to 50/50 the larger of the two had a burr on the pointed section & two flat spots about an inch long on the primary bevel about a third of the way up the blade away from handle I asked him if he had cut something hard he claimed no so all ~I can imagine is that Misono did a poor job sharpening them. I can not say they were like this out of the box although he claims they have been used once . He was not aware of the fact that they came with a 70/30 grind so initially I sharpened them with that grind he then asked if I could make him some sheathes and then went on to say he did not want the 70/30 grind so I resharpened them to 50/50 using 1K Shapton Glass & and honing on 4k Shapton Glass he was very happy with the result I did warn him to be careful with the sheaths since the knives are thin so could easily damage if slammed into the sheaths without care http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/leobarr/IMG_1791_zps1fc232ef.jpg



Is there any reason he didn't want/like the 70/30 angle? I mean, technically its a thinner blade so it should be sharper. I'm just curious.

Nice sheath!


----------



## Leo Barr (May 12, 2014)

He wants to be able to retouch the edge himself and making it symmetrical he feels will be easier for the edge is finer since I lowered the bevel on the left side so I imagine the primary bevels are probable just a touch more than 10&#730; per side probable about 12&#730; I just raised the spine a fraction for the primary bevel.
The sheaths are easy to do although these particular Misonos are very thin so Sayas would probable be better his other two Misonos have Granton edges so they are much heavier and the sheaths work better for these .
Thank you for the approval of the sheaths.


----------



## mark76 (May 12, 2014)

Yes, nice sheeths! Are those UX10 s? Never touched one, but read rather mixed reviews. Did you like them?


----------



## Leo Barr (May 12, 2014)

They are UX10's the steel is I think around 58 I like the touch of silver nickel on the bolster . The handles are quite comfortable . I think they are expensive for what they are but maybe the slightly softer steel works well in a commercial kitchen .
For my taste I would not own them although the standard grind 70/30 is Asian I am thinking that possible they are aimed at that market . Perceval knives I believe are selling well in Asia and Asian knives are selling well in the west .
As for the two knives not been sharp out of the box and only used once it was in a commercial kitchen and perhaps unbeknown to the owner someone had used them in the kitchen; the slicer has a big burr near the point almost as if someone had used it to move food across the board the two flat spots on the blade looked like the result of compression cutting . I am certain a knife would not come out the factory in that condition.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2014)

If you change the bevel to a 50/50, be aware that this can cause issues with performance while cutting. It can create wedging and steering problems since the blade faces themselves are also asymmetrical. Just sharpen it asymmetrically as intended, it's easy. When the right side is on the stone, imagine 2 pennies under the spine. When the left side is on the stone, imagine there are 3 pennies. That's it.


----------



## Benuser (May 12, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> If you change the bevel to a 50/50, be aware that this can cause issues with performance while cutting. It can create wedging and steering problems since the blade faces themselves are also asymmetrical. Just sharpen it asymmetrically as intended, it's easy. When the right side is on the stone, imagine 2 pennies under the spine. When the left side is on the stone, imagine there are 3 pennies. That's it.


+1
Couldn't agree more. Some unscrupulous salesman may tell you just should put a symmetric edge on an asymmetric blade. The problems as wedging and steering will only appear after a few sharpenings. Irresponsible.
By the way, the UX-10 are stated as 59-60Rc by JCK, C**G and Korin.
The sheaths shouldn't cause any problem to a decent edge.
The Misono come OOTB with an overly convexed, highly polished edge you may like or not. But it's no bad edge at all. Please note Korin offer a free initial stone sharpening.


----------



## Leo Barr (May 13, 2014)

If they were mine I would have maintained the 70/30 bevel given the request again in light of the fact that ThEoRy Benuser say the blades them selves are asymmetrical I did look at them carefully from the tip , down on to the cutting bevel and along the spine these particular knives are almost lasers so I was unable to detect any difference to the sides apart from the bevels(but I admit that I was not looking for that - I was looking for twists or bends) . The guy is a busy chef and he has two other Misonos that he has always had them sharpened at 50/50 he likes them like that what more can I say it would not be difficult to return them to the 70/30 bevels although I do not use coins to set angles I prefer to use my eyes and hands for this.
One service I will not do when sharpening is not to make them sharp I have been asked that a couple of times by nervous people. The only time I have de-tunes knives are plate(eating knives )where I put a good edge on them then took part of the Apex off with a ceramic hone to add strength to the blades.
I am sure even if I said to the Misono owner about the 50/50 bevel not been the designed bevel for them he would say he prefers them 50/50.
I will however bear that in mind for future knives I normally try to check how the knife should be sharpened if identifiable out of mainstream knives I know of no others with the 70/30 - 80/20 bevels excluding knives with complex or multiple bevels like Debas - my own I have sharpened as Jon from Japanese knife Imports suggests so primary with micro bevel plus a stretch of double bevel near the handle for the pushing powered part of the Deba.
Is there a list anywhere of asymmetrical grind brands I am not referring to single bevel knives but knives like Misonos?
It would be useful to know since often if the primary bevels and secondary bevels appear to be about right I repeat them but it would be handy to know .
Funny how brands like Shun will almost brag about angles although I think this is partly a sales pitch and partly aimed at guided rod system users I don't recall Misono talking angles just bevel ratios.


----------



## Benuser (May 13, 2014)

Some interesting observations, Leo! Maybe this is helpful to you:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5656-Asymmetry--The-REAL-DEAL

The case of the Misono is a bit tricky: right face is convexed, left one basically flat with some convexing though at the inferior part, a bit like good European knives. But the edge is clearly off-centered to the left OOTB. And its OOTB edge is overly convexed on both sides -- buffering I guess. The off-centered edge is the safest criteria IMHO.
Angle indications don't mean a lot. JCK advices 10/15 R/L for the Misono. OOTB I've found due to the convexing an inclusive angle of some 35 degrees.
I just start at the lowest angle I'm comfortable with, raise the spine little by little, until I reach the very edge and raise a burr. But that is with my own well-maintained blades. With an abused or steeled edge you may want have an indication of an end angle. Perhaps JCK's suggestion is helpful, I would rather think it is far too optimistic in regard to what it may hold in a pro environment. I would rather go for a 15/20 mini-bevel.


----------



## Leo Barr (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info I have actually altered a hunting knife this way conveying virtually the whole blade face onthe right making maximum curve about two thirds up then thinning towards the spine. Then the other side keeping it pretty flat just conveying near the bevel it takes time but is simple enough to do I even did this on a ceramic blade using DMTs the blade was a lot sharper than OTB THAT TOOK A LOT OF TIME since I would say ceramic takes about 5x longer to work.


----------



## mark76 (May 13, 2014)

This is interesting, Ben. What you describe is essentially also the case for my Suisin Inox honyaki gyuto: left face basically flat, right face convexed (a bit, since it is such a thin knife). However, it came with a 50/50 bevel and I always maintain it that way. It cuts like a dream, no issues with steering or so. And the convexed right face makes the food I cut off (right handed) stick a bit less.

So what is the relation here between the bevel edge (symmetrical) and the face (not symmetrical)? Does this affect the Misono, but not the Suisin?


----------



## Benuser (May 13, 2014)

What makes the Misono asymmetric is the location of the edge: strongly off-centered to the left. Having different faces is what you see by European knives as well. But these have their edge well-centered.


----------



## Leo Barr (May 13, 2014)

Benuser thank you for the reference that is quite helpful not to linger too long on the Misonos he has had two other Misonos for 2/3 years and has used the extensively with a 50/50 grind so for him he is not effected by the different shapes on each side perhaps he compensates somehow with his hand or wrist when he is using them I had to actually show him on his knives the asymmetric grind as it was .I initially sharpened them 70/30 but he wanted them 50/50 so he had me re sharpen them to 50/50 when I kept them to make the sheaths .
As said already if they were mine i would keep them at 70/30 I try to sharpen knives as they are intended and I am always open to learning more on the subject I think the people who have influenced my techniques mostly are Korin - Jon Japenese Knife Imports & Murray Carter


----------



## mark76 (May 14, 2014)

Benuser said:


> What makes the Misono asymmetric is the location of the edge: strongly off-centered to the left. Having different faces is what you see by European knives as well. But these have their edge well-centered.



Ah. That explains it. Thanks!


----------

